# Most wonderful time of the year



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Tomorrow is September first!!!!!!! Bring on cooler weather and Halloween decorations and pumpkin scented everything!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Right now that cooler weather thing is something we'll be waiting on for a while. Looks like most of the country is going to peg their thermometers for a bit yet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We cant wait for cooler weather to get here!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

+1 for pumpkin spice


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Barf on coolness... Termination Dust hit us yesterday.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> +1 for pumpkin spice


 My favorite is the cinnamon angry orchard. But it's a seasonal thing. I can't wait for it to come back out. The one that bring our for summer (honey) is so nasty


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm in California and still waiting for cooler weather but I do like fall season


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

It feels hotter these past couple of days than it has all summer. I'm so ready for cool weather


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I already see red leaves out my window.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The leaves I see on the ground or turning is from the very long, very hot and pretty dry summer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Last week it was in the 80's with storms. Today was back to 90, but 6pm was decent so I went to ride my horse. She and me were off for the summer. I rode in all shade, at 6pm, just beautiful.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That sounds so peaceful and relaxing Seminole. I'm jealous


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

+1 for it feeling hotter and more humid the past week or so. but fall is in the air. cooler mornings and evenings. just need some rain!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Right now our cooler mornings are 75. Well, that's not cooler since it's been like that for a couple of months. They do say it will be cooler this weekend, I'll wait to witness it for myself before I believe it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been seeing a few love bugs flying around, a sure sign fall is on its way. Seminolewind, do you have love bugs down your way?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dawg, I don't know what happened this Spring but the love bug explosion didn't happen here. Makes me wonder if it will be the same for the Fall. That wouldn't break my heart not to have to walk through clouds of them.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

In the fall we usually get lady bugs and stink bugs


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Dawg, I don't know what happened this Spring but the love bug explosion didn't happen here. Makes me wonder if it will be the same for the Fall. That wouldn't break my heart not to have to walk through clouds of them.


 I dont recall seeing that many this past spring neither. Hopefully we wont see many, I hate washing my truck and motorcycle.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We had them so bad in MI one year I went to stop at a stop sign and slid through intersection heading straight for the lake. We called them fish flies there.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Still hot as hades here, no such thing as fall in South Mississippi until December. LOL


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad fall is coming! We had too many triple-digit days and very little rain this year.
It was cooler last week but its hot again now,...they calling for 99* with a heat index of 106 today. I got up at 4:30 am and it was 77* then......

Hopefully by Halloween it should be cooling off around here.


----------

